# IP nach gewissen Kriterien überprüfen



## babuschka (7. Sep 2010)

Hallo zuammen

Ich schreibe momentan an einem kleinen Programm, welches die IP eines Computers nach gewissen Kriterien überprüft. Dabei sollte die Adresse:
1. Ungleich Localhost(127.0.0.1) sein.          (sollte kein Problem sein)
2. Ungleich Zeroconf (196.256.0.0/16) sein. 

Bei der Letzteren der Beiden fällt mir keine gute Lösung ein. Ich habe an ein Array gedacht, in welchem alle IP-Adressen des Zeroconf Ranges eingetragen werden und dann die aktuelle IP mit diesem verglichen wird. Leider bin ich davon nicht allzu überzeugt. Kennt jemand eine bessere Lösung?

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe

Ps. Ist es möglich herauszufinden, ob eine IP-Adresse dynamisch zugeteilt oder statisch eingetragen wurde?


----------



## XHelp (7. Sep 2010)

wozu ALLE Adressen eintragen? Du kannst doch die cidr adresse in "Anfangsip" "Endip" umrechnen und dann gucken, ob deine IP dazwischen liegt.
Zu dem P.S. fällt mir spontan ein zu überprüfen, ob DHCP für das gewünschte interface aktiviert ist.


----------



## babuschka (7. Sep 2010)

Hallo

Erst mal vielen Dank. Ich frage mich gerade wiso ich nicht selber darauf gekommen bin...
Zum Zweiten:
Weisst du per Zufall wie sich umsetzen lässt, ohne gross danach zu suchen. Ansonsten suche ich gerne auf eigene Faust. Solltest du jedoch den Code gerade zur Hand haben, bin ich natürlich um so mehr froh.

Vielen Dank


----------



## XHelp (7. Sep 2010)

Nö, zufällig nicht.


----------



## Wookie81 (9. Sep 2010)

War zeroconf nicht was mit 169.254.0.0/16? Wandel es halt in nen String und mach nen RegExpr Match auf 169.256.\d.\d

Wk


----------



## babuschka (10. Sep 2010)

Hallo

Vielen Dank, war genau das was ich gesucht habe.


----------

